# open patellar tendon repair



## brenda d lewis

what cpt code should I use for open patellar tendon repair?  Dx-patellar 
  tendon complete rupture.  Thanks, Brenda


----------



## mbort

see 27380-27381


----------



## martnel

*Patella tendon repair with implants?*

The cost of the implants was over $2 000.00, but the Insurance says no implants was needed, so not payable!  Is there any other code I could have used instead of 27380?

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:
Right patella tendon rupture. 

PROCEDURE:
Right patella tendon repair.

IMPLANTS: 
Arthrex 

BRIEF HISTORY:
49-year-old gentleman status post injury to his right knee while playing basketball. He was found to have a patellar tendon rupture. It was off of the tibial tubercle. Risks and benefits of surgical and nonsurgical treatment were discussed with he and his wife. They wished to proceed. 

PROCEDURE IN DETAIL:
.......We began by making an incision from the inferior pole of patella, down to the tibial tubercle. The peritenon was identified. It was incised. The rupture was identified. It was a ruptured off of the tubercle. There was no bony prominence. The tendon was debrided of any degenerative and frayed tissue. It was then pulled out to length. 
I Identified the anatomic footprint of the tendon. It was fixed with a SpeedBridge technique. The proximal anchors with FiberTape were placed. These were then passed through the tendon. I also utilized the 2-0 FiberWire and placed it proximal to FiberTape. This was tied down. It gave good apposition of the tendon. Next, the distal PushLocks were placed. The FiberTapes were connected using one from each side to give a ?M? configuration. There was some degeneration of the tendon. In order to get further purchase of the tendon, a free needle was utilized, and the FiberWire suture from each of the distal PushLocks was used to perform a Krackow stitch to get good fixation. At the conclusion of the fixation, I was able to flex the knee to 70 degrees without any gap formation occurring.


----------

